# PA hunter looking for IN or IL club or lease



## bbloom96 (Apr 16, 2015)

As stated,  I live in PA and have farms in IA and MO.  Looking for a hunting club or lease along the way in Indiana or Illinois.  Let me know if you have any opportunities.  I like to hunt turkeys and mature whitetails with a bow mostly.

Brian


----------



## bbloom96 (May 20, 2015)

still looking


----------



## bbloom96 (Jan 28, 2017)

still looking


----------

